# Word of the Day: Prolific



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2020)

Producing many or much, or large quantity; term which can be applied to many fields, from plants, to sports teams, to artists....and more, this word has many possible applications!


----------



## Matrix (Jul 16, 2020)

Harry Kane is a very prolific striker and has scored 201 career club goals.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 17, 2020)

Aunt Marg's, WOTD selection grew to one of prolific nature, account her didactic, sesquipedalian style.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2020)

Some of the world's great painters were very prolific, leaving for us, countless numbers of their wonderful art pieces in their own styles;

Writers do not seem to be quite *as* prolific; my guess being that it takes more time to write a marvelous book, than to complete a great painting, in general?


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 17, 2020)

I tend to be more prolific with  words that are used real life.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 19, 2020)

Once upon a time, I was a prolific reader and writer; but as I age, this seems to be rapidly diminishing.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

*People who live in houses  close to  Heathrow airport have to endure  prolific planes flying overhead 





*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2020)

For enduring the number of extremely close fly-byes, the people who live in those homes,
should be given a prolific number of unlimited free tickets to fly as often as they wish;

after all, it isn't much out of the way , for the airline to pick them up!

(Okay, kidding on the last part, but I seriously believe the rest of this post!)


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

The amount of leftovers in our fridge at work is quite prolific.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 27, 2020)

My brother is quite prolific in his knowledge of history.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2020)

Something that has often impressed and amazed me ...
is the *prolific* number of seeds produced from one individual, single plant.
For example,  one maple tree, or one lilac shrub, or even one single annual flowering plant, such as a zinnia, produces a prolific number of viable seeds, for future plants.

In addition, adding to my astonishment and wonder, is my observation, that even one individual flower or blossom, on many plants, produces a *prolific* number of seeds.

Nature goes to such extremes to attempt to continue a species.
If you aren't certain you believe this, then stop and examine one dandelion flower, going to seed, the next time you walk by one!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2020)

They predict tomorrow's storm will bring a prolific amount of rain to my area, including some large hail.  I will definitely be parking my car in the garage.


----------

